# Algaefix Testing



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Im going to be testing algaefix by API to see its affect on hair algae. Recently my 20Long has been hit by a plague of it, i will post pictures every day to see what this stuff can do. Right now there are 4 Ottos in the tank, i will be dosing the recommended amount of 2ml for 20 gallons. 

*Whole tank









Rock









Right Side 








*​


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

I had a bad experience with Algaefix, and lost some fish at normal dosage. So I don't advocate using it in the tank.

However, it can also be used outside the tank as a dip to remove algae from plants. I've had success removing Clado from moss this way, which in my book is a pretty impressive feat. Haven't had anything else to test it on since. As long as you're willing to experiment, I eagerly await the results.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

It's just copper sulfate.
Why not adjust the CO2 correctly, reduce the light and address the root issue?

Then algae cures are not needed.

A 3 day blackout will also harm this algae, but will not get rid of it.

If you go too far with copper it'll toast the plants and weaken them a good deal. So while you might get rid of the algae, you'll be left with scraggy plants.


----------



## Mgiorgi1221 (Mar 23, 2011)

Plant brain the Active ingredient: Poly[oxyethylene(dimethylimino)ethylene(dimethyliminio)ethylene dichoride]: 4.50% it's not just copper sulfate actually there's not copper sulfate, and blackout will kill most plants


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

plantbrain said:


> It's just copper sulfate.


The active ingredient is dimethyliminoethylene dichloride. I'm not sure if it contains copper sulfate too, but it's certainly not _just_ that.

I agree the root issue needs to be addressed, or it will eventually come back. This will be at best a quick fix, that may help you recover faster. There is some value in that. A blackout would work to the same end.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Mgiorgi1221 said:


> Plant brain the Active ingredient: Poly[oxyethylene(dimethylimino)ethylene(dimethyliminio)ethylene dichoride]: 4.50% it's not just copper sulfate actually there's not copper sulfate, and blackout will kill most plants


No, a 3 day blackout does NOT kill any single plant species we keep, not one.
Plants some how mange to survive shipping and this takes 3 days typically for many, and this includes poor condition when shipped in many cases, as well temp differences.

Algae fix use to have copper sulfate, chloride oxides........well........bleach is a chlorine oxide too and dips can be used to kill algae also. This product is less toxic than copper sulfate and bleach for that matter), but........it's not going to cure your algae issues, nothing in a bottle is going to do that for you.
Put another way........it is futile search.

H2O2 also kills algae too. Yet another oxidizer. 

Focus on the plants, better CO2, algae eaters, less light. The tank has issue that no algae fix is going to cure.

A 3 day blackout simply stressed the alga, it does not harm the plants one bit. This combined with good water changes+ some careful adjustment of the CO2 and very likely some reduction on the light intensity/duration should be able to cure the issue over the long term. I've said this same advice for every algae cure all in the bottle for the last what, 20 years?

If you wish to know, the chemical suggested is a cancer causing chemical.
http://services.georgiasouthern.edu/ess/msds/Algae-X.pdf
http://www.pesticideinfo.org/Detail_Chemical.jsp?Rec_Id=PC39100

Regarding the mechanism of action: 
http://www.cheminovagroup.com/pdf/article_1.pdf 

You'll note gluteraldehyde as well on the above, which....we can also say and use as an algicide. Ployquat(the real brand made, only one place in the USA makes it), is a more effective algicide than Excel etc......, but it's dose specific, so is Excel for that matter.

Still, Excel is used as a carbon source, like CO2........so it has some benefit regarding growing plants, a point lacking with this product. The root issue is that you have not balanced the tank well, which is why you have algae to begin with.:icon_idea

I do not think there's much issue using it, but it will not solve the long term problem. No algicide does that. As far as use, there's plenty of forums and folks that have used this version.

Simply use the search function:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/131647-new-tetra-algae-control-works.html

Bad for inverts:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...127308-need-advice-asap-crs-api-algaefix.html

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/114697-hair-algae-taking-over-my-aquarium.html

Yawn............there's a few dozen for you to wade through. Correct the root, and any algicide/algae eater/control measure will perform much better.


----------



## daverock1337 (Jan 17, 2011)

Mgiorgi1221 said:


> and blackout will kill most plants


ive never had a problem with a 3 day blackout killing plants. i lost power for a week during winter once, lost all my fish, no light or heat for 7 days. tank temp dropped to 35 degrees. only plant that i thought died was a crypt. all of its leaves melted off. it actually recovered though once power was restored. plants can be very resilient.

i also learned the hard way that the best method of controlling algae is to fix the cause, not treat the symptom.


----------



## tuffgong (Apr 13, 2010)

Any of these "Algaecides" are just temporary fixes. You need to figure out what is causing the problem or you will just be pouring money into your tank when the algae comes back.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey, guys, I know we're all trying to be helpful, but the OP stated that he was gonna document a dosing regimen of Algaefix. There's plenty of threads on methods of dealing with algae, and this will be another step-by-step anecdotal experience. While I 100% agree that an algae outbreak is the result of some imbalance that needs to be addressed, I'd kind of like to know how this works out.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

kevmo911 said:


> Hey, guys, I know we're all trying to be helpful, but the OP stated that he was gonna document a dosing regimen of Algaefix. There's plenty of threads on methods of dealing with algae, and this will be another step-by-step anecdotal experience. While I 100% agree that an algae outbreak is the result of some imbalance that needs to be addressed, I'd kind of like to know how this works out.


+1. All relevant opinions have been stated, and surely considered by the OP. No need to repetitively say the same thing, or turn this into another debate or dogpile.

To be honest, if I had a plant-only tank with this level of algae engulfment, I'd consider trying a round of Algaefix; just so the weakened plants could quickly see the light again, without subjecting them to the further stress of a blackout.

Ryndisher, where are you? Are you proceeding; and if so, where's our daily update?


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Sorry guys when i said daily i meant every time i dose the tank, ill take some pics right now, looks like we've got a good discussion going though.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

All the ottos are still kicking, don't seem to be stressed at all. Not noticing to much of a difference in the density of algae although it doesn't seem to have grown any the past 3 days. What there is a difference in is the color of the algae, seems like it shifted form a dark green to a paler color (look at the rock). Progress? Oh, and as promised here are the pics.
*Full Tank*









*Rock*









*Right Side*


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Glad you're still here and the otos are fine.

I read another report suggesting this kind of algae might not visibly change much if the treatment is effective, but is still dead/dying; and if physically disturbed, will easily come loose. Give it an experimental poke and see what happens.


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> Glad you're still here and the otos are fine.
> 
> I read another report suggesting this kind of algae might not visibly change much if the treatment is effective, but is still dead/dying; and if physically disturbed, will easily come loose. Give it an experimental poke and see what happens.


Just gave it a poke  Seems like its a bit looser but not much, im just gonna give it more time, like another week then ill really get into scrubbing it to see what comes off.


----------

